# 50 degrees in Boston this weekend..



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Ooops, that should have read 50 degrees in Boston this weekend. Well it was a nice season..............


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

The second half of January is forecast to be much colder. Just have to wait and see


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I sure hope so. Papa needs a new bucket truck and chipper in the spring!


----------

